# AEW NEWS VINCE RUSSO OFFERS OPEN INVITATION TO HELP AEW



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I really, REALLY hope Tony Khan is smart enough not to hire this con man..but he hired the Young Bucks so maybe he is.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I hope they decline, he's damaged enough companies already.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Russo is just another has been who is so desperate for attention. Hopefully AEW doesn't give him any.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Well he won't be took up in that offer I imagine. But it's Hilary he's still trying


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

There's no chance AEW hires him. Too much negativity around him and Tony Khan wouldn't go with a lot of his ideas.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

As a manager he could be entertaining, but keep him out of creative.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Lheurch said:


> I really, REALLY hope Tony Khan is smart enough not to hire this con man..but he hired the Young Bucks so maybe he is.


He hired the best tag team of the last 10 years? Man he really sucks at his job.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Vince will do nothing for AEW. They need to pay him no mind.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

V-Trigger said:


> He hired the best tag team of the last 10 years? Man he really sucks at his job.


He hired two guys who do overacted choreographed BS. If you are a fan of gymnasts I can see why someone would like the "young" Bucks. I cannot see how any wrestling fan would like them. They have zero ring psychology.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

V-Trigger said:


> He hired the best tag team of the last 10 years? Man he really sucks at his job.


.....





HAAAAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAA


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

First of all I'd like to say that The Bucks being the best tag team in the past 10 years is absolutely ludicrous and an insult to tag team wrestling.

Secondly, I think Vince Russo does have something to offer. When you're writing television you want people with a wide range of different opinions and views and Russo definitely has written some gold in the past. He shouldn't be the head writer but as a guy who can sit down in an office once a week and throw ideas out I still think he has something to offer at least on a trial basis. AEW definitely needs someone like him right now just to offer a different opinion.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Who's a better tag team with anywhere near the catalog the Bucks have over the last 10 years? Also against a multitude of different styles of teams. 

Seriously, you can hate them if you want but they are EASILY the best tag team of the last decade. Its really not even close.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Jesus can this idiot go away. Russo, Bischoff, Cornette all of these old minds need to move on with their lives.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeah..... no. Won’t (and shouldn’t) happen


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> Jesus can this idiot go away. Russo, Bischoff, Cornette all of these old minds need to move on with their lives.


It's only way they can still make an income its sad. 

Constantly attention seeking and trying to stay relevant.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

who the fuck cares. stop talking so much about him & Cornette and make them relevant in 2019. just let this thing die already.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

I love how smarks deny to this day what Russo did for wrestling. McMahon didn't have this guy around at his house every Sunday for nothing, polishing up scripts that were drawing 6.0s.

Of course, smarks know better than VKM, y'see...


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

I wonder if WWE will sign him just to keep him away from AEW?


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

If it’s not a 3 way Wargames match consisting of Team Russo (leading his top guys) vs Team Cornette (leading his top guys) vs The Elite, meaning an onscreen capacity only, I have no interest in Russo ever being anywhere near AEW.

Russo has had his day. While he’s not all bad and certain areas of his philosophy have merit, it’s time for new thinking and new people.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Lheurch said:


> He hired two guys who do overacted choreographed BS. If you are a fan of gymnasts I can see why someone would like the "young" Bucks. I cannot see how any wrestling fan would like them. They have zero ring psychology.


Did you watch the ladder match? Or Bucks v Private Party?


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

The arrogance of the guy that he thinks HE should open an invitation to them to hire him, as if it's their priority to hire him or something. It should be AEW to open an invitation to him to come work with them not the other way around.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

AEW needs experienced bookers but Russo is not he answer - at all. I'd love to see a partnership with NWA where Lagana and Corgan could be brought in - Lagana as the experience and Corgan as the ideas man. But only way this would happen would be if Shahid Khan forced it as Tony Khan thinks he's the great booker shot caller with zero experience doing it other than being a fanboy. And he thinks so little of storyline/booking that he surrounded himself with fellow bookers without any experience other than running a one off-show.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Lethal Evans said:


> Did you watch the ladder match? Or Bucks v Private Party?


The ladder match where Matt took a Canadian Destroyer off a ladder through a table and was up wresting a mere two minutes later? That psychology?

Hiring the Bucks as EVP's is the original sin of this company.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Have you ever been in a real fight Detroit? Or have you watched UFC?
Ring psychology is more than just selling...

But yo, seems the mods are happy for the AEW section to turn into a froth at the mouth fest for retards with no idea about wrestling to troll lmao.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Lethal Evans said:


> Have you ever been in a real fight Detroit? Or have you watched UFC?
> Ring psychology is more than just selling...
> 
> But yo, seems the mods are happy for the AEW section to turn into a froth at the mouth fest for retards with no idea about wrestling to troll lmao.


The very root of ring psychology is selling.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

I'd honestly like to see Russo work with AEW. I just loved what he did for WCW during the Attitude Era and his ideas are entertaining, engaging, edgy, and provocative. Just the way I like my wrestling. 

Interesting and entertaining story lines could really set AEW apart from the competition, especially since WWE is sorely lacking in that regard. Russo is really excellent at creating such story lines and I'd therefore love to see him work with AEW.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

V-Trigger said:


> He hired the best tag team of the last 10 years? Man he really sucks at his job.


maybe they WERE the best tag team once, but that´s a long time ago. Superkicks and gymnastics doesn´t make a tag team great if that´s all they got.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

Vince Russo has fallen so far but hey Peter Avalon could benefit beating a former WCW World Champion....


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Verbatim17 said:


> If it’s not a 3 way Wargames match consisting of Team Russo (leading his top guys) vs Team Cornette (leading his top guys) vs The Elite, meaning an onscreen capacity only, I have no interest in Russo ever being anywhere near AEW.
> 
> Russo has had his day. While he’s not all bad and certain areas of his philosophy have merit, it’s time for new thinking and new people.


Yeah. Unless we get crazy, jump the shark Russo I don't want him back. He's far too negative, "bro" throwing, and conceited to be part of a team. 

I listened to his Jericho podcast and he comes off as arrogant and superior, but trying to act humble. Couldn't do see even from his side of the story.


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

V-Trigger said:


> He hired the best tag team of the last 10 years? Man he really sucks at his job.


This is why nobody takes AEW fans seriously. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TAC41 said:


> This is why nobody takes AEW fans seriously.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not even a big Buck's fan but in the last 10 years who's really close. I personally like The Usos and The New Day better, but Bucks had a big enough fan base to help facilitate the opening of a new national promotion. That's another level of greatness.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Lethal Evans said:


> Did you watch the ladder match? Or Bucks v Private Party?


As has already been mentioned, the ladder match that involved no selling? If you refuse to sell anything, the moves you do mean nothing.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Metalhead1 said:


> I'd honestly like to see Russo work with AEW. I just loved what he did for WCW during the Attitude Era and his ideas are entertaining, engaging, edgy, and provocative. Just the way I like my wrestling.
> 
> Interesting and entertaining story lines could really set AEW apart from the competition, especially since WWE is sorely lacking in that regard. Russo is really excellent at creating such story lines and I'd therefore love to see him work with AEW.


Have you managed to travel here from a parallel universe? Russo had good ideas for WCW?


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Gh0stFace said:


> I have spoken with Russo after I was annoyed with his video talking about the Young Bucks. After speaking to him, I believe he's a down-to-earth dude who can contribute a lot to AEW. AEW should not let him be the lead booker or writer... but let him be the idea man; let him consult with the head booker. This dude knows how to get eyeballs on screen. He's the master of retention. They could definitely learn from him. On what TO DO.... and what NOT TO DO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd hire him as an on-air talent. Pair him as a manager with some ridiculous gimmicks that would fit in the 1990s. It's a very smart crowd....Russo would be HUGE as a heel manager.

All he has to say is, "Yo Bro"


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

Lheurch said:


> Have you managed to travel here from a parallel universe? Russo had good ideas for WCW?


Russo's strength IMO was always his pacing rather than specific angles.

But you don't need Russo to adopt some Russo-isms.

AEW just needs to shorten up matches to only be long enough to tell the story. Only the main event and PPV matches should have wrestling for wrestling's sake. Occasionally the opening bout should be a wrestling for wrestling's sake match.

Every other segment should be about getting characters and storylines over.


----------



## Benoit's Weight Machine (Dec 28, 2019)

Unpopular opinion but I think they should take him up on this but for the love of God do NOT give him any actual power. He should be a writer only.

Russo has many shortcomings but one thing he was always great at was giving the undercarders and midcarders purpose and utilizing everybody. AEW is clearly struggling when it comes to booking a weekly TV show so Russo would be great at helping them fill in the blanks.

I cannot stress this enough but I would keep him far away from any main event angles as well as any PPVs. They should book backwards from the next big PPV and only allow Russo to fill in the blanks in between.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

JBLGOAT said:


> Russo's strength IMO was always his pacing rather than specific angles.
> 
> But you don't need Russo to adopt some Russo-isms.
> 
> ...


Those are not Russo-isms. Having good pacing and storytelling are antithetical to everything Russo has ever done. He is crash TV 24/7. If you like "reality" TV shows, you probably like Russo. If you like logical and reason, you probably do not.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I've seen your brand of innovation Russo...it went stale 20 years ago.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

roadkill_ said:


> I love how smarks deny to this day what Russo did for wrestling. McMahon didn't have this guy around at his house every Sunday for nothing, polishing up scripts that were drawing 6.0s.
> 
> Of course, smarks know better than VKM, y'see...


For every great idea Russo has had, he had 20 stinkers to follow it, he may get credit for ushering in the Attitude Era but let's not forget such stinkers throughout his entire career, like world title changes multiple times per show, himself and Arquette as world champions, various pole matches (viagara on a pole and judy bagwell on a forklift are some notable examples"), horribly done worked shoots out the ass, the reverse battle royal, Samoa Joe being kidnapped by ninjas before Russo couldn't figure out what to do with that and just randomly brought Joe back because reasons, fingerpoke of doom, brawl for all, and the list just keeps going and going since these are only some big examples...


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Russo has been literally begging wrestling companies for a job for years now. Nothing new here.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

If those of you who think AEW is shit today, then I definitely know that having Russo working for AEW, will not sway your opinions. He needs to be what he is, a "used to be". Turning anything creatively over to Russo, will be the death of AEW.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Just say NO to Vince Russo. Never been a fan of his.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

I’m exchanged dm‘s with Russo on Twitter and he genuinely is a great, down-to-earth guy who actually does care about people.

Also, for years he‘s given out his personal phone number to people who are severely depressed or suicidal to try and help them through. He genuinely does care about people, and he cares about wrestling.

So I’m inclined to believe him when he says he wants to help AEW and isn’t asking for a job.

People have said Russo has ADD or possibly some subtle kind of autism/Aspergers or something, which is why he’s such a savant (Savant means genuis within a specific area... genuinely brilliant at some things, but maybe can’t do something simple outside that area)

Even _Jim Cornette_ describes Russo as an ideas savant.

The guy can literally rattle off a thousand creative ideas a day, that’s why Vince McMahon wanted him around to format the show and provide the creative framework for McMahon to add his own little details to. WCW was far too complex of a conman carnival concundrum for Russo to fix.

AEW might be suspicious of him, but they shouldn’t. If anything, I’d guess any self-interest would purely be about getting an AEW rub for his Russo Brand subscription.

But I have no doubt he’s honest about his offer and could help AEW improve on a few things in their own way.

Btw, who likes Darby Allin’s skateboarding gimmick? Several years ago Russo suggested rolling down the ramp on a skateboard to a group of younger talent, including the Young Bucks... It’s a good example of how his ideas can be great when adopted by someone real. That’s why he often writes for characters after sitting down and learning everything he can about the real them.

AEW could only be benefit by chatting with great writers of the past as a third party. They don’t have to adopt everything he says. 

Even if they only find 1 nugget that can help the show, it’s free consultation so why not?


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Benoit's Weight Machine said:


> They should book backwards from the next big PPV and only allow Russo to fill in the blanks in between.


That’s the perfect way to put it.

Smackdown last week was an example of booking backwards from an idea at the end, rather than booking forwards using logic from the start.

E.g. They wanted to end the show with Corbin, Miz, and Bryan standing in the ring together as a visual teaser of the triple threat match that would happen the week after.

WWE then fills in the gaps to build to that final visual image. Working backwards. 

Another example was Braun’s dancing with the New Day. They start with that visual for the holiday season then work backwards. Nothing before that visual made any sense - it’s a random tag match with random character interactions and interchangeable roles.

Russo works forwards. He’d start with the question: how would Miz/DB’s character really respond to Bray scaring their children? Obvious - the enemy of my enemy is my friend - they bond together through hellfire with a shared purpose. The show then builds around that development and ends with the triple threat announcement and whatever visual at the end that would logically follow from the series of events that has been happening all night. You lose the final moment, but gain logic and a whole show of characters reacting naturally.

Some describe this as “booking on the fly” or “crash tv”, but it basically just means every week you listen to the crowd, look at the minute-to-minute ratings, and think logically about what just happened in front of your eyes while watching the show... then you continue telling the stories that prove the most popular. 

If someone accidentally hits the wrong person in a brawl... you address it next week. If someone from Dark Order misses his punches... you don’t draw attention to that, but maybe you have the leader order the group to turn on one of their own and he says from now on there will be no weak links in Dark Order - then that psyche becomes part of their nature moving forward. None of that is possible if you’re always working backwards and everything is pre-written.

Russo’s forward booking style where every character reacts logically week-to-week is perfect for AEW’s midcard.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

somerandomfan said:


> For every great idea Russo has had, he had 20 stinkers to follow it, he may get credit for ushering in the Attitude Era but let's not forget such stinkers throughout his entire career, like world title changes multiple times per show, himself and Arquette as world champions, various pole matches (viagara on a pole and judy bagwell on a forklift are some notable examples"), horribly done worked shoots out the ass, the reverse battle royal, Samoa Joe being kidnapped by ninjas before Russo couldn't figure out what to do with that and just randomly brought Joe back because reasons, fingerpoke of doom, brawl for all, and the list just keeps going and going since these are only some big examples...


You know Vince McMahon has won a royal rumble and become WWF champion?

And Stephanie has won the Women’s championship?

The heel character where a self-serving boss abuses his powers so a babyface can rise against him was a new thing back then - you’d be silly for criticising Russo for putting the title on himself at a time when Austin/McMahon was still a fresh storyline concept. Plus, it led to the classic Goldberg/Russo glass protection case promo and heaps of talent were able to make heel Russo look silly to get themselves more over.

The Authority figure has been done to death now, but it was fresh when Russo did it.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I'm trying to imagine who would be a worse booker -- Vince Russo or The Young Bucks. That Dark Order stuff was _really_ bad. Nah, it has to be Russo.


----------



## BigCy (Nov 10, 2012)

Benoit's Weight Machine said:


> Unpopular opinion but I think they should take him up on this but for the love of God do NOT give him any actual power. He should be a writer only.
> 
> Russo has many shortcomings but one thing he was always great at was giving the undercarders and midcarders purpose and utilizing everybody. AEW is clearly struggling when it comes to booking a weekly TV show so Russo would be great at helping them fill in the blanks.
> 
> I cannot stress this enough but I would keep him far away from any main event angles as well as any PPVs. They should book backwards from the next big PPV and only allow Russo to fill in the blanks in between.


I don't like what Russo did to the business but if he's got a short leash, is not on air in any capacity and JUST does the writing and the writing is then filtered through EVP's and Khan to "clean it up" then I guess that could work on a trial basis. But if he proves to not contribute anything meaningful or decent after 6 months then lose him.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

Vince Russo might be the nail in the coffin.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

IronMan8 said:


> Btw, who likes Darby Allin’s skateboarding gimmick? Several years ago Russo suggested rolling down the ramp on a skateboard to a group of younger talent, including the Young Bucks... It’s a good example of how his ideas can be great when adopted by someone real. That’s why he often writes for characters after sitting down and learning everything he can about the real them.


Umm, Darby Allin is a pro-skateborder, so it's not too hard to guess that he may have came up with that idea himself?


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

I love how the offer has an expiration date


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

RBrooks said:


> I love how the offer has an expiration date
> View attachment 81770


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Imagine a series of pre-shot scenes with the Dark Order leader in a dark room reporting to the mob boss. The camera only shows his feet, hand on a cane or something in each scene. You don’t hear him speak.

After a while, the puppeteer of Dark Order is revealed to be Russo, and you put all the Dark Order heat on him. He cuts a shoot promo on today’s crowd, and says it’s not too late to leave your miserable mark lives and join him and become members of the New Dark Order or something 

Then the Elite hits the ring, takes out his goons, and cuts Russo down on the mic saying everything the crowd wants to hear about him. Could get a decent pop lol


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

BigCy said:


> I don't like what Russo did to the business but if he's got a short leash, is not on air in any capacity and JUST does the writing and the writing is then filtered through EVP's and Khan to "clean it up" then I guess that could work on a trial basis. But if he proves to not contribute anything meaningful or decent after 6 months then lose him.


Russo has more experience than all of AEW's EVP's and Khan...


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Russo has more experience than all of AEW's EVP's and Khan...


Russo also played a part in the self-destruction of a world famous pro wrestling company.

Remember that people have to start somewhere.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> Russo also played a part in the self-destruction of a world famous pro wrestling company.
> 
> Remember that people have to start somewhere.


Yeah as I said earlier in this thread Russo is best as a contributing writer rather than a head writer. He needs a filter but I'd say his work is by far and above much better than anything we've seen in AEW. Even his WCW booking had it's moments (Go watch the first PPV he booked after his return in 2000. It was really good). I'm not a Russo fan really but WCW was well and truly gone when he took the reins and I'd say that even Vince McMahon himself wouldn't have been able to turn things around as of October 1999.

He also played a part in the biggest boom period of professional wrestling which was obviously the WWE Attitude Era which everyone says he was responsible for. He also wrote during a highly praised era of TNA from 06 - 11 (Only 2010 being considered a bad year)


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yeah as I said earlier in this thread Russo is best as a contributing writer rather than a head writer. He needs a filter but I'd say his work is by far and above much better than anything we've seen in AEW. Even his WCW booking had it's moments (Go watch the first PPV he booked after his return in 2000. It was really good). I'm not a Russo fan really but WCW was well and truly gone when he took the reins and I'd say that even Vince McMahon himself wouldn't have been able to turn things around as of October 1999.
> 
> He also played a part in the biggest boom period of professional wrestling which was obviously the WWE Attitude Era which everyone says he was responsible for. He also wrote during a highly praised era of TNA from 06 - 11 (Only 2010 being considered a bad year)


Everyone will always remember the bad moments.
To say his work is better than AEW ever has done is a bit of a stretch, considering he booked himself as World champion.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

They do need help with storylining, so I would hire him.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

There is dozens of experienced pro-wrestling writers AEW could hire to help them storyline television shows without having to resort to hiring Russo.

It's a terrible idea and will never happen. He's toxic.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

No thanks. I don't have a mullet, single digit IQ and a rebel flag t-shirt. He can go to the other promotion where they love poop, eating dog food and interracial cuck hetero gay 90's Jerry Springer trash.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

He is a no brainer hire, shocked that they haven't already seeing how putrid their ratings are. Kahn said he started AEW because of the TV rights deals being handed out to WWE. Well you can't get those deals drawing 700k viewers. Russo will get the ratinigs up, TNA was at its highest under Russo along with WWF.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

TKO Wrestling said:


> He is a no brainer hire, shocked that they haven't already seeing how putrid their ratings are. Kahn said he started AEW because of the TV rights deals being handed out to WWE. Well you can't get those deals drawing 700k viewers. Russo will get the ratinigs up, TNA was at its highest under Russo along with WWF.


How many viewers is SDL drawing right now? How much did Fox pay for it?


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

somerandomfan said:


> For every great idea Russo has had, he had 20 stinkers to follow it


Yeah yeah, we keep hearing this. Smarks love to repeat this, because 1/2 of Russo's enemies said it on an RF video 15 years ago. They can't seem to step back and realize the lunacy of what they're suggesting: That a writer must deliver 21 out of 21 home runs. Ridiculous.

The old 'Russo's filter' chestnut.

Just what is it you think happened with the Simpson's in the 1990's? That every episode script turned in was accepted? The best writers have trash heaps of rejected shit. For Friends, The Simpsons, Seinfeld and the WWF. All of them are 'filtered' by a superior. Crappy Simpsons episodes in the 1990's were rejected by Groening. Crappy Russo shit was rejected by McMahon. Yes? And? What's your point?

Who is deluded enough to think otherwise just because Russo has an ego?


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

TripleG said:


> I've seen your brand of innovation Russo...it went stale 20 years ago.


What are you talking about? It didn't go 'stale'. The only reason 'Attitude' wrestling was ditched was because McMahon bought out WCW and could appease more family-friendly lucrative sponsors. So lucrative, that he could afford to hemorrhage the expected viewership loss by abandoning 'adult' wrestling.

Do these smarks honestly believe that 'Attitude' got stale, in favor of flip flop vanilla midgetry?

'Attitude' was benched through greed. If WCW had never gone out of business, and the war had continued to this day, WWE would still be pushing 'Attitude' and the ratings would be gangbusters.

They would probably even have Russo as head writer.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)




----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

IronMan8 said:


> Also, for years he‘s given out his personal phone number to people who are severely depressed or suicidal to try and help them through. He genuinely does care about people,and he cares about wrestling.
> 
> 
> Even if they only find 1 nugget that can help the show, it’s free consultation so why not?


Russo has said several times that why would anyone care about a fake fight?

Ultimately you need someone to care about bell to bell.

It's not free consultation it's to promote "the brand".

Russo already talks so much that you can get his advice for free. For example, wrestlers shouldn't drop their characters when they get into matches and matches should be used to develop people's characters.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

I listen to him in Jericho podcast the other day. He does have some points and decent ideas. About character development and how he finds guys characters. But he always goes overboard.


I know goal is to attract viewers. But you can't go so over board with it where you create crash tv. The casuals will get bored of the crazyness. While you will turn away the hardcore fans or he would say Marks. Which just results in declining program.


----------



## BigCy (Nov 10, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Russo has more experience than all of AEW's EVP's and Khan...


I get that but for the sake of keeping their structure in tact and to hold to the vision Khan and to a lesser extent the EVP's has for AEW Russo would need to be filtered through Khan and the EVP's. Granted I think the EVP's shouldn't be in the position they are in. I think if they had a 3 man team they could do a lot better. Khan (Boss, filters Russo's writing and Cody's booking, final say), Cody (Booker, filters Russo's writing), Russo (Writer ONLY, no book, no on screen, if he proves useful keep more permanent, if not he goes)


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

IronMan8 said:


> Imagine a series of pre-shot scenes with the Dark Order leader in a dark room reporting to the mob boss. The camera only shows his feet, hand on a cane or something in each scene. You don’t hear him speak.
> 
> After a while, the puppeteer of Dark Order is revealed to be Russo, and you put all the Dark Order heat on him. He cuts a shoot promo on today’s crowd, and says it’s not too late to leave your miserable mark lives and join him and become members of the New Dark Order or something
> 
> Then the Elite hits the ring, takes out his goons, and cuts Russo down on the mic saying everything the crowd wants to hear about him. Could get a decent pop lol


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

He would definelitly improve the ratings. Bet my bottom dollar.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

roadkill_ said:


> What are you talking about? It didn't go 'stale'. The only reason 'Attitude' wrestling was ditched was because McMahon bought out WCW and could appease more family-friendly lucrative sponsors. So lucrative, that he could afford to hemorrhage the expected viewership loss by abandoning 'adult' wrestling.
> 
> Do these smarks honestly believe that 'Attitude' got stale, in favor of flip flop vanilla midgetry?
> 
> ...


WCW went out of business largely because of Dude Bro Russo. The sentence "If WCW had never gone out of business" does not compute because they hired him to begin with. Of course I want TVPG Cena nonsense and Young Bucks flippy stuff gone too. But I do not want crash TV Russo stuff like that wedding angle last night either.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I am genuinely shocked there are still people who defend BS artists like Russo. His lack of talent has been seen through by everyone in multiple companies.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Keep shit stain away.


----------



## Muskoka Redneck (Jul 19, 2016)

Man, there sure are some dumb motherfuckers on this forum.

First off, for everyone who is saying, "Don't hire him" or "I don't think Tony will hire him", read the original tweet/article. Russo does not want to be hired. Russo does not want to work there. Dude has been running a successful podcast for over 5 years. He offered to have a conversation with Tony/Cody and give free advice. His motives are to get more eyeballs on wrestling because when wrestling as a whole is doing well, his podcast does well. He also has to painstakingly watch these shows every week in order to do his podcasts and I'm sure he'd like to watch shows that aren't boring as fuck.

Second off, I agree with everyone who spoke up and pointed out that this guy has contributed a lot of positive stuff to the wrestling business. Some of the best RAW's we've ever seen. Go back and watch the night that Mankind won the title. It was arguably the best written show in the history of RAW, a masterpiece from start to finish.

Finally, in business, it is always smart to hear a diverse group of opinions from people who see the product in different ways. Especially when those opinions are free of charge! Right now, Tony has a lot of people in his ear who just want to put on good wrestling matches. I don't imagine there are a lot of people in his inner circle that are focused on entertainment, characters and long-term storylines. Tony and Cody do not have to hire Russo. They don't even have to use his ideas if they don't want to. But they would be smart to at least sit down for 1 hour with the man and see what he has to say. They literally have nothing to lose just by having a conversation and hearing ideas that come from a different viewpoint.

The reality is that AEW started at 1.4 million viewers and now they are down to 700k and it seems to be dropping week-to-week. Those in charge should be open to hearing all ideas right now on how to grow that audience. They don't have to use every idea pitched to them but they should make themselves available to hear those ideas.


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

we saw his work in wcw and tna and was trash . aew dont need him


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Let's hire a guy whose ideas peaked 20+ years ago. Pass!


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

Muskoka ******* said:


> Finally, in business, it is always smart to hear a diverse group of opinions from people who see the product in different ways. Especially when those opinions are free of charge! Right now, Tony has a lot of people in his ear who just want to put on good wrestling matches. I don't imagine there are a lot of people in his inner circle that are focused on entertainment, characters and long-term storylines. Tony and Cody do not have to hire Russo. They don't even have to use his ideas if they don't want to. But they would be smart to at least sit down for 1 hour with the man and see what he has to say. They literally have nothing to lose just by having a conversation and hearing ideas that come from a different viewpoint.


Well Vince Russo kept rebooting WCW so that goes against long term storylines. He rebooted WCW when he was the one solely in charge and then rebooted again with Bischoff. You don't drop storylines just because they are from another booker.

AEW clearly has long term storylines in place and it has characters. It may have trouble developing those characters bell to bell but even Lucha Underground had trouble developing the characters bell to bell.

And mind you that the promotion most invested in characters, entertainment, and long term storylines Lucha Underground went under although most shows were very wrestling heavy.

Most of Russo's best advice can be gotten for free without Russo. Although I'd like to see him as an air talent just to job.

1) Characters and storylines. And develop these characters and storylines bell to bell.
2) Don't have promos that seem like exposition. God WWE is so guilty of this.
3) Economy of matches and promos. Tighten up segments so they are only as long as they need to be. AEW has used entrance time at times effectively. Split screen promos, etc.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> How many viewers is SDL drawing right now? How much did Fox pay for it?


Over three times the amount of AEW. FOX are paying more for it, but compared to other programming, it is dirt cheap and known to be value for money. TNT aren't paying much at all for AEW, but there's no evidence they have gotten much out of it either. And that doesn't mean their demo share is going to hold, it doesn't mean they're going to get giant TV rights deals. I think the ship has sailed on that. 

As for Russo: 

There are so many myths about this guy ever "having it." The guy wrote abortion angles and Beaver Cleavage. There was a cultural shift that celebrated casual misogyny and "I don't do what you tell me" attitude, which when spear-headed by Austin, Rock, JR and Vince McMahon, allowed the shitty shit to smell funky in a fart bomb kind of way that appealed to the masses during a Clinton Presidency. 

It's not his "genius" or "ideas." The WWF got hot and when you're hot you can push things in different ways with much more flexibility. The WWF would have been beating WCW even earlier and by a larger margin if Russo didn't get some of that shit on the air. 

He's also flopped everywhere else he went. He's done _nothing_ good outside the context of Attitude era WWF.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

They need a writer that understands narrative and ratings, but Russo cannot go unfiltered. They need Kevin Sullivan on their team if they are going to build a team. They don't need the show scripted like WWE, but they need someone to create some direction. It's just random cards most weeks. That's not a hook. Where are the 'oh my god' moments? Where is the shock? Where is the twist (booking changes on-air)? Where is the sex? It's not in garbage wrestling-- that shit tanked the ratings last time they did a garbage wrestling match. It's not in Japanese women with moustaches making Jap-porn sounds during matches.

AEW doesn't really seem to care about or understand television.

Jericho was right-- AEW should have bought Impact and absorbed their creative team.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Mister Sinister said:


> Jericho was right-- AEW should have bought Impact and absorbed their creative team.


Jericho said this? Where?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Lol, he just wanted Don Callis to get paid out.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> Everyone will always remember the bad moments.
> To say his work is better than AEW ever has done is a bit of a stretch, considering he booked himself as World champion.


No, I'm saying he's booked more compelling stuff than AEW has. That doesn't mean EVERYTHING was good but we're talking about the man that wrote segments that made Rock, Austin and Triple H stars along with Vince and Cornette. We're talking about a guy that wrote segments for groups like DX, Corporation, Nation etc and did 1/3rd of the work (At least) to turn the WWF around and beat WCW. I'd put any of that against what AEW is doing.

Even if you want to be one of those guys who pretend Russo just sat around in Vince's mansion and had most of his ideas shot down or improved upon his head writing stints have had lots of good stuff. WCW he had the Millionaires Club Vs New Blood which is a good story, he had the rise of Booker T and Scott Steiner as stars in WCW (Steiner definitely top 3 heel in the world at the time), Lance Storm became a huge deal whilst over in TNA we saw the Main Event Mafia, the rise of Samoa Joe, TV ratings that Impact would kill for in 2020, the rise of AJ and plenty more.



Lheurch said:


> WCW went out of business largely because of Dude Bro Russo. The sentence "If WCW had never gone out of business" does not compute because they hired him to begin with. Of course I want TVPG Cena nonsense and Young Bucks flippy stuff gone too. But I do not want crash TV Russo stuff like that wedding angle last night either.


Not true, that is what the WWE related documentaries would have you believe. Russo came in without McMahon and was a total bust. Reality was WCW was in trouble when Eric B began checking out which was probably late 1998. Russo came in a year later and was told that he needed to compete with the WWF ASAP and boost ratings which lead to him hotshotting everything and trying anything he could to close the gap.

WWF runs and TNA runs overall were successes in my opinion.


----------



## BigCy (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm not a Russo fan but some people have produced evidence of some of the positives he's done but I honestly think it was more "right time, right place" in some instances. I enjoyed WCW until he came along, I enjoyed WWE before he came along. I probably did laugh at some of his stupid written segments but I know as a whole I didn't take wrestling as seriously and I got turned off to his work. The thing he has done that absolutely pisses me off to this day though is how he devalued pretty much every title in every company he was a part of and is on record in saying that they are "props" and shouldn't be taken that seriously. Next thing you know you have joke "World" champions and title changes every couple weeks. 

The only thing nice I have to say about him is that he was good at getting stuff for lower and midcard guys to do and got a few of them over.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

reyfan said:


> Jericho said this? Where?


Meltzer said he lobbied for them to buy them early on. But it was the right idea even if it's not true.


----------



## Uchiha Ghost (Nov 16, 2019)

They need to hire him. God knows All Geek Wrestling needs all the help they can get to improve this virus they call a wrestling show.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Lmao I like Russo but if AEW does this they have learned nothing from TNA or WCW.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

What Russo did for wrestling worked a lot better back in the 90s. Not today when fans "know" (or think that they know) everything inside the wrestling business. Going to Russo for creative help would be a bad move by AEW. It would put a bad cloud over them like it did with TNA.

I'm still sure that it wont happen anyway since Cody isn't a fan of his. Russo seems desperate for attention with his "open invitation" and thinks too highly of himself. Please keep having AEW be the one major wrestling company that Russo doesn't have his finger prints on.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

Southerner said:


> What Russo did for wrestling worked a lot better back in the 90s. Not today when fans "know" (or think that they know) everything inside the wrestling business. Going to Russo for creative help would be a bad move by AEW. It would put a bad cloud over them like it did with TNA.
> 
> I'm still sure that it wont happen anyway since Cody isn't a fan of his. Russo seems desperate for attention with his "open invitation" and thinks too highly of himself. Please keep having AEW be the one major wrestling company that Russo doesn't have his finger prints on.


The bucks and Chris Jericho are already,talking to russo.what's a bad idea is have the dirt sheets and the Mark's around product,because have of these people are shilling for the wwe.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

I'd hire him. What's the worst could happen? If he doeosn't work out and fails to deliver, then just fire him. Russo has proven he can be an asset with the right people overseeing his ideas, whether people wanna admit it or not.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Lockard The GOAT said:


> I'd hire him. What's the worst could happen? If he doeosn't work out and fails to deliver, then just fire him. Russo has proven he can be an asset with the right people overseeing his ideas, whether people wanna admit it or not.


Lol, ask WCW and TNA what's the worst that could happen.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

The Wood said:


> Lol, ask WCW and TNA what's the worst that could happen.


Or I could ask WWF seeing as how he wrote during its most successful period in history

The only way AEW would end up like WCW and TNA is if they let themselves get put in that position.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Lockard The GOAT said:


> Or I could ask WWF seeing as how he wrote during its most successful period in history
> 
> The only way AEW would end up like WCW and TNA is if they let themselves get put in that position.


Vince Russo had nothing to do with the ascension of Stone Cold or the discovery of The Rock, lol. This is one of the biggest myths in wrestling. Ask people today if they remember who Beaver Cleavage is and what they thought of Al Snow taking a bloodbath and screaming "Not again!" They don't remember that shit and they weren't watching for it at the time. Wrestling fans from the period don't even remember Goldust, who Russo takes MAJOR credit for being one of his first assignments. 

They remember Austin, Vince and The Rock. Guess who was producing those segments? And why hasn't Russo been invited back for more than an embarrassing one or two days if he's such a genius? You'd think Vince would have made him an Executive Director by now. 

Also, Tony Khan has proven that he can't filter ideas. Look at what makes it on air. Russo would eat them all alive and Dustin would be shagging sheep in no time.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Lockard The GOAT said:


> Or I could ask WWF seeing as how he wrote during its most successful period in history
> 
> The only way AEW would end up like WCW and TNA is if they let themselves get put in that position.


While Russo went way over board in WCW trying to create crash tv to draw in casuals and that chased away a lot of hardcore fans in the process during his 2nd run in WCW. While he focused too much on older guys on TNA. He clearly shouldn't be in control or head Booker of any show.


But he could have value helping guys finding their characters. Along with coming up with some storylines and angles. That he could filter through Tony Khan and VPs. Problem is they would want to do a lot of wrestling and turn down a lot of his over the top stuff. Which would piss him off and he would end up quitting. So its not worth it.


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

What I dont get is that Russo was also part of the highest rated time in TNA as well. Isnt that good for a resume? All people when applying for jobs put their accomolishments at the top. Even people who have been fired from jobs and have accomplishments can usually find a job before long if they have accomplishments. Championship winning sports coaches get fired multiple times sometimes amd win with another team or multiple teams.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Russo would probably make Marko Stunt AEW champion


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Uchiha Ghost said:


> They need to hire him. God knows All Geek Wrestling needs all the help they can get to improve this virus they call a wrestling show.


Registered 2 months ago, 28 posts..... all geek wrestling

welcome to the toxic rejoiner ignore train, choooo choooo

? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Lockard The GOAT said:


> Or I could ask WWF seeing as how he wrote during its most successful period in history
> 
> The only way AEW would end up like WCW and TNA is if they let themselves get put in that position.


Ok, so how do you think those companies got themselves into that position? Hint: first step was hiring people like Russo; second step was listening to them.


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

roadkill_ said:


> I love how smarks deny to this day what Russo did for wrestling. McMahon didn't have this guy around at his house every Sunday for nothing, polishing up scripts that were drawing 6.0s.
> 
> Of course, smarks know better than VKM, y'see...



smarks treat russo worse than tony treated paulie!


----------



## Rusev Benoit (Jan 3, 2020)

yeahright2 said:


> maybe they WERE the best tag team once, but that´s a long time ago. Superkicks and gymnastics doesn´t make a tag team great if that´s all they got.


So what makes a tag team great? Tell me


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Rusev Benoit said:


> So what makes a tag team great? Tell me


The ability to tell a story while wrestling, be larger than life characters and be someone even casuals will recognize. My Sig pic should give you an example of such a team


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Dave Santos said:


> What I dont get is that Russo was also part of the highest rated time in TNA as well. Isnt that good for a resume? All people when applying for jobs put their accomolishments at the top. Even people who have been fired from jobs and have accomplishments can usually find a job before long if they have accomplishments. Championship winning sports coaches get fired multiple times sometimes amd win with another team or multiple teams.


Russo capped TNA. They got Kurt Angle the week before. The highest rated period of TNA saw no growth and was the period after 2006 which was when they actually started getting top name talent. The only factor the writing had was why the ratings weren’t higher and why we have sayings like “LolTNA.”


----------



## HelloSir (Dec 11, 2019)

I can't stand Russo, but at least he knew how to build more than 3 guys on a roster. Having him around would be an improvement over whoever's currently throwing around creative ideas


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Russo's in tight with Jericho, so watch this space.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Nah I want the guys on AEW at least try for a complete year themselves by trial and error without Russo's, Cornette's or Heyman's interference.


----------



## Mr.Monkey (Jul 12, 2014)

Not sure if they need Russo in particular but Khan should be open minded and challenge his own views and vision for the company where it can be eventually improved on if need be.


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

I’ve no idea why they wouldnt take free advice with no obligation whether to take it or not.

Ive listened to Russo’s opinions on how he would add things to some of WWEs storylines and those ideas were great.....if he literally had a role where he just adds bits to make things better I think he would improve the product massively.

i can imagine him thinking same as me “why is pac called the bastard?” Russo would come up with a way to explain this.

why did omega and Moxley dislike each other? 

So far the actual wrestling is great in aew, but Right now I’ve no idea why I should buy a PPv when I can see matches every week, there needs to be more story? This is where Russo would help.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

When was the last time JR had the book? Honestly, he's probably got some really sturdy ideas.


Danielallen1410 said:


> I’ve no idea why they wouldnt take free advice with no obligation whether to take it or not.
> 
> Ive listened to Russo’s opinions on how he would add things to some of WWEs storylines and those ideas were great.....if he literally had a role where he just adds bits to make things better I think he would improve the product massively.
> 
> ...


Depth is not Russo’s M.O. at all. He would take “The Bastard” and bring his mother in to reveal she had him out of wedlock or something. Omega and Moxley would dislike each other because Omega stole Moxley’s mousetraps and killed his pet rat with them.


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

I could see hiring him, running most ideas by him, and then if he likes them you scrap the idea.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Guys, Russo was maybe not that bad in the late 90's. 
But we are in 2020 now, and we have to move on. 

Last time TNA tried to repeat the story with him, Bischoff and Hogan, the company lost all it credibility. And it was already 10 years ago.
So please, leave this guy away from national wrestling programs.

We are all debating and arguing about how the wrestling world has changed the last decade or so, and some want to bring the same old wolves in?
I am pretty sure some youth talents can change/evolve the business, but please, not him!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Danielallen1410 said:


> I’ve no idea why they wouldnt take free advice with no obligation whether to take it or not.
> 
> Ive listened to Russo’s opinions on how he would add things to some of WWEs storylines and those ideas were great.....if he literally had a role where he just adds bits to make things better I think he would improve the product massively.
> 
> ...


Glad I’m not the only one that didn’t quite understand the Omega-Moxley hatred.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Russo must be hard-up for money.


----------

